# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  donde conseguir un uñil

## ramonety

Alguien me podria decir si por internet hay algun sitio que vendan uñiles.

Esque yo soy de un pueblo de lerida, y he estao buscado y solo he encontrado alguna acoplado al F.P.

Y no he visto ninguno de esos que se acoplan al cuerpo.

Alguien sabe deonde conseguirlos.

Tengo el supersharpie de tienda magica, pero no me acaba de comvencer, ya que tiene que ir siempre con el rotulador.

Saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Y porqué no te lo fabricas tu mismo? no es tan tan difícil, aunque no sea tan profesional. Sabiendo como es seguro q sabes hacerte uno. Si no leete el capítulo de los 13 escalones dedicado a el y con los dibujillos te dará muchas ideas. Piensa ue no se trata de que sea bonito, si no de *QUE NO SE VEA*. Un saludete.

----------


## ulises

Yo los estuve buscando durante mucho tiempo en todas las tiendas que conocía de internet, y no los encontré.
Al final en un viaje a Madrid los compré en la tienda de Encarnita (Magia Estudio). Son del tipo swamy.
La tienda de Encarnita tiene página web, y puedes hacerles pedidos telefónicos o por correo electrónico.
Saludos

----------


## ramonety

> Yo los estuve buscando durante mucho tiempo en todas las tiendas que conocía de internet, y no los encontré.
> Al final en un viaje a Madrid los compré en la tienda de Encarnita (Magia Estudio). Son del tipo swamy.
> La tienda de Encarnita tiene página web, y puedes hacerles pedidos telefónicos o por correo electrónico.
> Saludos


Gracias ulises, en la pagina wew he visto un UÑIL-4 Unidades 
¡IMPRESCINDIBLE para EFECTOS de MENTALISMO!!  13,22 € 

Pero es una pagina muy sencilla, donde no hay fotos ni nada, y no se como son, no se si arriesgarme a comprarlos.

Tu, que resultado te han dado los que compraste,

Saludos y hasta pronto.

----------


## Nacho Conde

hola a todos:

Yo soy de Madrid y compro en Encarnita (magia Estudio) todo o casi todo,  y las cosas que tiene son de buena calidad, de todas formas te paso el telefono, la llamas y la preguntas, por que de trato al cliente, para mi, es de lo mejorcito  (91 448 10 83).

Saludos y suerte

----------


## ulises

muy bueno, son de facil manejo y se ajustan perfectamente.
Venían con un pequeño librito , en ingles, con algunos efectos.

----------


## currichi

Sé que hay gente a la que le cuesta mucho adquirir accesorios de magia, por motivos económicos o por tener difícil el acceso a ellos a pesar de la existencia de internet. Para ellos, os daré una pista sobre uno que me fabriqué y me va bien.

Hay unas velas de aproximadamente 1 cm. de alto, por 5 cm. de ancho, que van en un recipiente de aluminio fino ( o algo similar) y que se suelen usar para quemar esencias. Esa vela, cuando se quema toda, deja aparecer el soporte de la mecha, pués a ese soporte le adapté (hay que abrirlo un poquito con un punzón fino) una punta de mina de lápiz e hice unos ajustes para el dedo y con un adhesivo tipo blue tack, a funcionar.

¡Pero bueno, si lo he contado todo!

Salud

----------


## DaniUru

Ramonety, Lo que yo te recomiendo es hacerte uno tu mismo. Yo me baje David Blaine Mentalism Trick, provided by Magic Expose. Ahi explica un truco muy bueno de mentalismo y también a crear un uñil

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Yo el que he encontrado es de tipo swuamy, y lo puedes encontrar en todas las tiendas de magia. Tambien lo tienen en tiendamagia. Los otros modelos que se describen en el Corinda no los he encontrado.

----------


## ramonety

Hola  Manel Vicenç que modelo usas el del F.P. o el otro que se pega en el dedo.

Saludos.

editado, quito la foto ya que no contesta .

----------


## NACHO

EL MEJOR UÑIL ES LA MINA 3B Y GOTITA DE PEGAMENTO GLUE 3 EN LA UÑA , LO HACES EN EL WATER Y LISTO .

----------


## Manolo Talman

http://www.tiendamagia.com/index.php?cPath=24

Aqui puedes encontrar lo que buscas, yo personalmente te recomiendo el super sharpie, limpio, escribe en rotulador y de facil manejo...

Un magico saludo

Manolo Talman.

----------


## ARENA

Hola una pregunta se que es un uñil pero como lo utilizas ? como si estuvieras acariciando el papel con el pulgar ?

----------


## Manolo Talman

El movimimiento del pulgar no se ve porque esta cubierto por la tarjeta.
el uñil es un arma secreta, inexistente e impensable por los espectadores.

Leete el Corinda, ahi podras aprender todos sus secretos.

----------


## hmeldi

Leete el Corinda, ahi podras aprender todos sus secretos.[/quote]


estoy de acuerdo "los 13 escalones del mentalismo" es un libro para tener abajo de la almohada .
es una "joya" y todo como a uno le gustaria que le expliquen.. muy detallado.

----------


## makandrw

Por favor, no kren kes un poko deskarado poner la foto del uñil iel FP... eske sino porke estoy diciendo FP¿?... no es un pokillo..."Deskarado" ponganlo en la sekcion sekreta digo yo...

Gracias kien se enkargue... :evil: 

Saludos kompañeros!

----------


## ramonety

> http://www.tiendamagia.com/index.php?cPath=24
> 
> Aqui puedes encontrar lo que buscas, yo personalmente te recomiendo el super sharpie, limpio, escribe en rotulador y de facil manejo...
> 
> Un magico saludo
> 
> Manolo Talman.


Pues a mi no me convence, lo tenia guardado hacia un mes y ayer lo fui acoger y de la punta normal escribia bien y por la parte trasera, se ha quedado seco de tinta, o sea me ha durado dos meses, y eso que solo lo utilize una vez.

Todo lo que sea tinta malo, se seca a la primera de cambio, lo mejor son tizas de lapiz, que esas no fallan nunca.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Por si hay algun interesado, El profesor Rochy ha sacado de nuevo una partida limitadisima de uñiles, (50) son parecidos al tipo C, pero tienen la ventaja que van por debajo de la uña, son extremadamente firmes a la hora de escribir, y estan hechos de acero, lo que permite descargarlos en un iman por ejemplo (ademas de durarte por toda la vida).
La mina de Lapiz de 3 mm lo que proporciona un trazo grueso que imita un rotulador.

El precio es de 36 € por unidad. No es que sean baratos, pero son para toda la vida  :Wink1: 

Interesados llamarle al : 649460032 si decis que vais de mi parte os tratara bien  :Wink1:

----------


## Goreneko

En Magicus compre un Swami. Tambien tenian Boon.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Hola  Manel Vicenç que modelo usas el del F.P. o el otro que se pega en el dedo.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> editado, quito la foto ya que no contesta .


El que se pega en el dedo.

----------


## karlk

Yo me acabo de comprar el libro de los 13 escalones del mentalismo. Y esta muy bien.

----------


## ramonety

> Por si hay algun interesado, El profesor Rochy ha sacado de nuevo una partida limitadisima de uñiles, (50) son parecidos al tipo C, pero tienen la ventaja que van por debajo de la uña, son extremadamente firmes a la hora de escribir, y estan hechos de acero, lo que permite descargarlos en un iman por ejemplo (ademas de durarte por toda la vida).
> La mina de Lapiz de 3 mm lo que proporciona un trazo grueso que imita un rotulador.
> 
> El precio es de 36 € por unidad. No es que sean baratos, pero son para toda la vida 
> 
> Interesados llamarle al : 649460032 si decis que vais de mi parte os tratara bien


Eso es lo que busco yo., lo que pasa que 36 euros, pero vamos a ver.

Gracias.Manolo Talman.

----------


## MaxVerdié

A mi, personalmente, el SuperSharpie no me ha convencido, el uñil tipo boon no me gusta demasiado (aunque lo tengo hace 6 meses y la tinta va perfectamente, y en el CD con instrucciones te explican cómo se recarga). Para emplear de cerca*, a parte de la excelente recomendación de Manolo Talman del uñil de acero, yo te recomiendo que se los compres a Encarnita. El que me queda de los cuatro** (los otros no aparecen ni con experimentos mediumnísticos) tiene ya 6 años y sigue en plena forma.

Respecto a lo de David Blaine Revealed, personalmente prefiero evitar ese tipo de uñiles (boon, maldito boon). El uñil tipo C, o swammi gimmick es mi recomendación PERSONAL. Ahora bien: probad, experimentad... y cread si podeis.

Un saludo, Max.

* Para escenario, seguro que sabrás adaptarlo a una mina gruesa, muy blanda, que parecerá rotulador. Y si en vez de rotulador empleas un marcador grueso de mina, será perfecto. Recuerda que no importa si es lápiz, tinta o sangre... importa el efecto.

** Me queda uno del segundo cuarteto que compré. Mi despiste patológico me ha hecho perder EN LA MISMA HABITACIÓN a sus 7 hermanos gemelos. Vaya uñilicidio.

----------


## ARENA

Compre un uñil de FP y no lo he usado con gente por 2 cosas.

1- Tiene la punta una como cera negra que parece grasa con la que te llenas todas las manos y la ropa de negro , se le puede poner alguna mina de lapiz que sea de ese grueso 4mm??

2.- La escritura me sale horrible ademas de que lo hago muy lento ,2 numero me cuesta mucho no se que voy a hacer el dia que tenga que predecir un lugar favorito y tenga que escribir "Venezuela" algun consejo para aprender a usar el uñil ?.

Gracias

----------


## ramonety

> Por si hay algun interesado, El profesor Rochy ha sacado de nuevo una partida limitadisima de uñiles, (50) son parecidos al tipo C, pero tienen la ventaja que van por debajo de la uña, son extremadamente firmes a la hora de escribir, y estan hechos de acero, lo que permite descargarlos en un iman por ejemplo (ademas de durarte por toda la vida).
> La mina de Lapiz de 3 mm lo que proporciona un trazo grueso que imita un rotulador.
> 
> El precio es de 36 € por unidad. No es que sean baratos, pero son para toda la vida 
> 
> Interesados llamarle al : 649460032 si decis que vais de mi parte os tratara bien


Al fin lo tengo ya en casa, me ha echo sufrir un poco ya que hice la trasferencia y ha estado 12 dias en llegar a mi casa, la venta es un poco descontrolada y nada organizada.

Pero bueno, el uñil en cuestion esta bien se ajusta al uña, se queda inmovil sin problemas, y se puede escribir facilmente con el, pero SIEMPRE practicando un buen rato para que las letras o numeros no parezcan que esten borrachos.

Biene pintado de color carne y parece la prolongacion de la uña, no esta mal ideado, eso si para  sacarmelo de la uña, de momento me hace falta la otra mano, de lo bien clavado que queda.


Saludos.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Ramoneti.. un truco, presiona con el dedo indice en la yema del pulgar hacia adelante  :Wink1:  

otro.. ponte un iman en la libreta para cuando lo descargues no se te pierda... las ventajas del acero  :Wink1:

----------


## truky

hola a todos,soy nuevo por aqui pero tengo unas dudas a cerca de donde encontrar un uñil,la cosa es que conozco su funcionamiento y poseo los 13 escalones,ademas se que hay gente que se los fabrica pero yo para empezar con ellos preferiria comprame alguno pero al menos en tienda magica creo que no tienen o al menos no los vhe visto.si sabeis de alguna tienda comentarmelo.por cierto sabeis si en magicus tienen?  y si es asi que modelo?
gracias a todos y un saludo desde asturias
 :D

----------


## MaxVerdié

Es bastante aventurero recomendar un uñil a través de un foro. Yo creo que si puedes, adquieras varios modelos diferentes y decidas cuál te viene mejor. El Boon es muy fácil de fabricar, pero es el que MENOS recomendaría yo.

En tiendamagia tienes el modelo Boon, uno en FP y el Super Sharpie, un Boon muy bien diseñado, que escribe con tinta y grosor de rotulador. Leehttp://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/133 para más información.

En Magicus creo recordar que venden el uñil tipo "C", o swammi gimmick, que es el que yo personalmente recomiendo. También los vende Encarnita en MagiaStudio. La opción que recomienda Manolo Talman, por lo que me ha contado algún amigo, es excelente.

Busque, compare... y ensaye.

¡Un saludo!

----------

